

Front end Frameworks – Which will stand the test of time? - thomasfromcdnjs
http://thomasdav.is/frontend-frameworks-which-will-stand-the-test-of-time/

======
_random_
Seems to be just about HTML and JS rather than front-ends in a general sense.

